# I am moving to the reconciliation forum for good.



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have taken a great deal of time away from the forum to work on me and my marriage. SO I am good. 
I guess if I have anything, I will go to the reconciliation forum.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Great news and good luck


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

BigMac said:


> Great news and good luck


Congrats & good luck :smthumbup:


----------

